# Avatars of War Daemon Champion



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

New release (very recent anyway) by Avatars of War - Daemon Champion.


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice find, shame about the face though... lokks a little cartoonish from the picture.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I agree.

It's not up to the standard of their usual sculpts. Although in the greens picture (found a month or two ago I believe) it looked better, so it's possible it's the paintjob that gives it that 'cartoon' feel about it.


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Depending on scale though, it may be possible to use one of the daemon prince heads for a conversion, several of those are pretty badass.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks like it is trying to drop a major shit. Lol not their best work.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

the.alleycat.uk said:


> Depending on scale though, it may be possible to use one of the daemon prince heads for a conversion, several of those are pretty badass.


They'll be too big, it's only Bloodletter size (though by the looks of it bulkier due to more muscles).



gen.ahab said:


> Looks like it is trying to drop a major shit. Lol not their best work.


It's definitely not their best work but I still prefer it to GWs newer Bloodletters.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> Looks like it is trying to drop a major shit.


Cheers for that, that's all i will see when i look at this model now


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> Looks like it is trying to drop a major shit. Lol not their best work.


It definatly has a straining look to it :shok:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

meh, better than that bloodletter character GW did, name escapes me


----------



## WhoHitJohn? (Jul 3, 2010)

i think Skulltakers model is an ok one, and miles better looking than that, atleast Skulltaker don't look like hes taking a shit!
Are their models around the same size as gw models?, never seen these guys before


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Poor positioning to be honest. Facial details are bland and unoriginal.

Can't see this being popular.

Disappointment in comparrison to their DE characters.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

WhoHitJohn? said:


> i think Skulltakers model is an ok one, and miles better looking than that, atleast Skulltaker don't look like hes taking a shit!
> Are their models around the same size as gw models?, never seen these guys before


Yes their minis are the same size. www.avatars-of-war.com - their other stuff is great and far better than most of GWs minis so they make excellent alternative models for your armies heroes. This is probably their worst one, but like Stella I still prefer it to GWs Skulltaker.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I love this new model shame i don't play demons anymore....But he i still a great idea for a herald of khorne since you wouldn't have to pay the crazy fw price!


----------



## WhoHitJohn? (Jul 3, 2010)

Red Corsairs said:


> Yes their minis are the same size. www.avatars-of-war.com - their other stuff is great and far better than most of GWs minis so they make excellent alternative models for your armies heroes. This is probably their worst one, but like Stella I still prefer it to GWs Skulltaker.


Cool thats always worth knowing for when i return to the old world, its personal pefurance a guess but i really like Skulltaker.


----------

